# 1950 black phantom restoration



## Phantom603 (Aug 13, 2022)

I have a 1950 black phantom that I’m looking to slowly restore. Does anyone know who would be willing to redo my tank, just to start off with.

thank you in advance


----------



## eeapo (Aug 26, 2022)

A picture of the tank would help, might get some quotes here.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 26, 2022)

I agree with those that commented back in'19....  Don't do it!  That tank looks just as it should.  That bike will clean up well as is.... plenty of info in the walls of the CABE


----------



## phantom (Aug 26, 2022)

1950 black phantom project | All Things Schwinn
					

Just had this bike given to me and I’m excited to get started on cleaning it up. I’m new to old Schwinns so I’m learning as quickly as I can and any feedback is very appreciated. The biggest question I have is should I leave everything original and just clean it up ? I plan on having it be a...




					thecabe.com


----------

